# חידון לראש השנה / שאלות אמריקאיות..



## toxic2004 (11/9/07)

חידון לראש השנה / שאלות אמריקאיות.. 
מוזמנים להשתתף.. מתחילים >>


----------



## toxic2004 (11/9/07)

שאלה 1 
כנגד מה מכוונים 40 הימים שבין ראש חודש אלול ליום הכיפורים? תשובות אפשריות ימי ההמתנה לקבלת התורה. 40 הימים שבהם שהה משה רבנו במרומים בפעם הראשונה. 40 הימים שבהם שהה משה רבנו במרומים בפעם השניה. 40 הימים שבהם שהה משה רבנו במרומים בפעם השלישית.


----------



## הWקטה Wלפני הסyרה (12/9/07)

תשובה ב`


----------



## toxic2004 (12/9/07)

../images/Emo128.gif


----------



## הWקטה Wלפני הסyרה (12/9/07)

תגיד אם זה נכון או לא?


----------



## עובדת בית חולים (12/9/07)

הוא סימן לך איקס - זה לא נכון../images/Emo70.gif 
משתתפת בצערך


----------



## לב צהוב הכי טוב (12/9/07)

גם אני עם ב`


----------



## toxic2004 (11/9/07)

שאלה 2 
מהי חשיבותו המיוחדת של ערב ראש השנה? תשובות אפשריות יום זה הוא היום האחרון של השנה. הוא היום הקרוב ביותר לראש השנה. עריכת תשובה ביום זה נחשבת כסיום השנה כולה בתשובה. לא תוקעים בו בשופר, כפי שתקעו בכל חודש אלול.


----------



## עובדת בית חולים (11/9/07)

לפי דעתי תשובה 3../images/Emo70.gif 
צדקתי


----------



## toxic2004 (12/9/07)

../images/Emo127.gif ../images/Emo9.gif 
קיימת חשיבות מיוחדת לקיום מצות התשובה ביום האחרון של השנה. יום זה, המהווה חתימה של תקופת השנה, מטיל את חותמו על השנה כולה. מסיבה זו רבים הם המנהגים המיוחדים של יום זה. יש המתענים בו ואינם אוכלים עד חצות היום. מרבים בו בנתינת צדקה ומשתדלים לתקן את הניתן לתיקון בטרם תכנס השנה החדשה. למרות שראש השנה הינו יום דין, ואדם העתיד לעמוד בדין אינו שם לב לחיצוניותו ולמראהו, אנו נוהגים באופן שונה: אנו מתרחצים, מסתפרים, לובשים בגדים לבנים וניגשים ליום הדין, בכך אנו מביעים שאנו בטוחים שנצא זכאים בדיננו. אחד ההסברים להנהגה זו הוא, שאמנם כל יחיד ויחיד חושש שמא הוא לא מילא את חובתו הרוחנית ומצפה לו דין קשה, אולם עם ישראל ככלל, חביב הוא לפני ה' מאד, וה' מתייחס אליו בחסד וברחמים. לכן, מפאת היותנו חלק מהעם הנצחי, אנו ניגשים ליום המשפט בגישה של ביטחון גדול  באהבת ה' לעמו ישראל.


----------



## שאבעס גוי (11/9/07)

אני הייתי הולך על 
כל התשובות נכונות.


----------



## הWקטה Wלפני הסyרה (12/9/07)

תשובה א` ?


----------



## לב צהוב הכי טוב (12/9/07)

כל התשובות נכונות.


----------



## toxic2004 (11/9/07)

שאלה 3 
מדוע אורכו של ראש השנה הוא יומיים? תשובות אפשריות כדי שיספיקו להתפלל את התפילות הארוכות. כדי שיקיימו את מצוות תקיעת שופר בהידור רב. כי ביום הראשון טרם נודע בכל הארץ שקידשו את החודש. כי הוא חל ביום הראשון של השנה. המשך שאלות נוספות  לאחר ששאלות אלו ייענו.


----------



## שאבעס גוי (11/9/07)

טרם נודע בכל הארץ על יום החג


----------



## toxic2004 (12/9/07)

../images/Emo127.gif 
בחו"ל חוגגים את רוב החגים במשך יומיים רצופים (סוכות, שמיני עצרת, פסח ושבועות). בראש השנה, שהוא היום הראשון של החודש, חוגגים את החג במשך יומיים, גם בארץ ישראל. בזמן שהיו קובעים את החודש עפ"י עדים שהעידו שהם  ראו את חידוש אור הלבנה, ומאחר והחג חל מיד בתחילתו של החודש, לא היה ביכולתם להודיע מיד על קידוש החודש לכל הארץ, ואורכו של החג היה יומיים. הדבר נותר גם בימינו. גם כיום, למרות העובדה שהתאריכים ידועים ונהירים לנו, אורכו של החג הוא יומיים. גם היום השני של ראש השנה הוא יום דין ומתפללים בו לה' את התפילות המיוחדות של ראש השנה. בראש השנה שהוא יום דין במרום, מתנהלים שני סוגי דין יחודיים, דין היום הראשון ודין היום השני. גם אדם שח"ו לא יצא זכאי בדין שמים ביום הראשון של ראש השנה, יש ביכולתו עדיין לצאת זכאי ביום השני, מפאת הדרישות השונות של  דין זה.


----------



## לב צהוב הכי טוב (12/9/07)

ג.


----------



## toxic2004 (12/9/07)

שאלה 4 
מהם ה"סימנים" של ראש השנה? תשובות אפשריות: ראשי הפרקים של ענייני הקריאה בתורה בראש השנה. סליחות המביעות חרטה על החטאים. תפילות הרומזות לעתיד טוב. מאכלים מיוחדים הנאכלים בסעודות הלילה של החג.


----------



## הWקטה Wלפני הסyרה (12/9/07)

התשובה האחרונה!


----------



## שאבעס גוי (12/9/07)

/tapuzforum/images/emo127.gif


----------



## לב צהוב הכי טוב (12/9/07)

פאדיחה לענות.


----------



## toxic2004 (12/9/07)

שאלה 4, שאלה 
מהם ה"סימנים" של ראש השנה? תשובות אפשריות: ראשי הפרקים של ענייני הקריאה בתורה בראש השנה. סליחות המביעות חרטה על החטאים. תפילות הרומזות לעתיד טוב. מאכלים מיוחדים הנאכלים בסעודות הלילה של החג.


----------



## עובדת בית חולים (12/9/07)

תשובה 4../images/Emo70.gif 
אני צודקת


----------



## toxic2004 (12/9/07)

שאלה 4, שאלה 
מהם ה"סימנים" של ראש השנה? תשובות אפשריות: ראשי הפרקים של ענייני הקריאה בתורה בראש השנה. סליחות המביעות חרטה על החטאים. תפילות הרומזות לעתיד טוב. מאכלים מיוחדים הנאכלים בסעודות הלילה של החג.


----------



## toxic2004 (12/9/07)

שאלה 4, שאלה 
מהם ה"סימנים" של ראש השנה? תשובות אפשריות: ראשי הפרקים של ענייני הקריאה בתורה בראש השנה. סליחות המביעות חרטה על החטאים. תפילות הרומזות לעתיד טוב. מאכלים מיוחדים הנאכלים בסעודות הלילה של החג.


----------



## toxic2004 (12/9/07)

שאלה 5 
מהו הטעם של תקיעת שופר בראש השנה? תשובות: לעורר את האדם לתשובה. להזכיר את זכותה של עקידת יצחק. להזכיר את הגאולה העתידה לבוא. כל התשובות נכונות


----------



## עובדת בית חולים (12/9/07)

כל התשובות נכונות../images/Emo70.gif אבל 
חסר עוד טעם והוא לבלבל את השטן


----------



## שאבעס גוי (12/9/07)

רחמנא אמר תקעו


----------



## toxic2004 (12/9/07)

6 | מהם "מלכויות, זכרונות ושופרות"? 
סליחות מיוחדות הנאמרות בעשרת ימי תשובה. ברכות מיוחדות הנאמרות בתפילת מוסף בראש השנה. קטעי תפילה הנאמרים בשבת תשובה. תפילות המצורפות לתקיעת שופר.


----------



## עובדת בית חולים (12/9/07)

אני חושבת תשובה 2../images/Emo70.gif 
אני צודקת


----------



## שאבעס גוי (12/9/07)

/tapuzforum/images/emo127.gif


----------



## toxic2004 (12/9/07)

7 | מהו "תשליך"? 
השלכת יהבנו על ה'. תפילה הנאמרת בראש השנה ליד נהר או מקור מים. תפילה הנאמרת בערב ראש השנה. סליחה וכפרה על החטאים.


----------



## עובדת בית חולים (12/9/07)

אני חושבת תשובה 2../images/Emo70.gif 
אני צודקת


----------



## שאבעס גוי (12/9/07)

אני חושבת?


----------



## רדיו לשם שמים (12/9/07)

סוף סוף היא חושבת....


----------



## מiטקה (12/9/07)

‏2


----------



## לב צהוב הכי טוב (12/9/07)

ממש שאלות מבישות.


----------

